# Tough week fishing, LOTB tourney and hit by Stingray



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

*Warning! Some of the pictures in this post might be a little disturbing; I'm only posting them so people will take the correct precautionary measures and prevent this from happening to them.*
*Well as most of you know we have had some pretty tough fishing conditions over the last 5-7 days. Full moon and a relentless SW winds don't equal favorable conditions on the water. Nick was able to put together some respectable boxes given the conditions. Had a rough 14 trout day on Monday; then a 20 trout day Thursday; Friday's group got a late start and needed to be in early so it was mostly a boat ride and a relaxing time for the guys to just be out of the office; Saturday we fishing LOTB tourney and I'll get to those details later; Sunday saw another 18 trout hit the box. Needles to say, it's not what we are used to, but we are still catching fish. With the full moon behind us and a weather change predicted for the middle/later part of the week, the fish will have to start eating. We have this Friday and Sunday open if anyone is interested. We could really use a rain to help jump start everything again, but right now we'll settle for calmer winds and no full moon. Things are about to turn around and you're not going to want to miss out.*
*Now for the details of Saturday's Lingerie On The Bay fishing tourney. I wish the details were all about catching fish and having a great time on the water, but that's not exactly how it went. We lost a big fish early on, but honestly, everyone does or at least says they do during a tourney. We picked up a few trout with one being right at 3lbs on our first wade. As we made our move, we decided to go after our flounder. We pulled up to a cut along the bank and I hopped out to start carrying all the gear to the bank so we could walk back to a small slough. I was about 2 steps from being to the bank when it happened&#8230;. I was letting my wife wear my ray guards and I got popped right in my Achilles tendon on my left foot. I knew immediately what had happened because I was hit 8 years ago on the right foot between my toes. Wesley and the girls got me back on the boat and luckily for me our family doctor was fishing just 10 minutes away. They rushed me down to his boat and he cleaned the wound within 15 minutes of it happening. The pain from one of these is indescribable and if you have never been hit, I hope for your sake it stays that way. The crew then rushed me to the harbor and I got someone to take me to the house we were staying at so they could continue to fish. Once at the house I got a bucket of hot water and it was instant relief. I'm not saying the pain went away, but it definitely made it tolerable. These pictures are from hours after it happened and then late afternoon on Sunday. My foot is still swollen and I can barely get my foot into crocs and it's extremely stiff and starting to bruise. I am posting these pictures to let people know how serious one of these can be and I was extremely lucky. The barb did not break off and I had it medically attended to within 15 minutes after it happened which is usually unheard of. I recommend ray guards to anyone fishing along with having some sort of heating pads or method of heating water on the boat to help give some relief to the pain. Rinse with alcohol or hydrogen peroxide as soon as possible and get to the hospital. I was negligent and thought it wouldn't happen to me again. Learn from my mistake and please don't prove it to yourself the hard way. I promise the pain is indescribable and you'll wish that you would have taken every precaution necessary if it happens to you. I'm in no way trying to scare people from wading, because I'll be back at it as soon as I get healed up. Just take the proper precautions so you can enjoy the entire day on the water and not have it cut short the way I did. Not to be over shadowed by my misfortune, my wife did catch the 6th place trout and I couldn't be happier for her. This was only her second time wading and hopefully I'll be able to get her back in the water even after seeing what happened to me. Stay safe on the water no matter what you do and take proper precautionary measures, because I something goes wrong, you'll wish you would have.*
*























































*


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

The winds look like they will lay down a little towards the end of the week. We have Friday and Sunday open if anyone is interested in getting on the water. If the winds die enough we will be able to get into East Matty and chase trophy fish if that is what the group is after. Contact me for details. (979) 240-5312 call/txt and email at [email protected]


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Friday is booked up but Primetime is still open Sunday and for the first couple of days next week if anyone is wanting to get on the water. We had some good rains in the area and hopefully the river will be flowing and push both bait and fish out into the bay. With the moon going down and the winds calming a little, the fishing is really about to heat up!


----------

